# Took bank loan in UAE and got job in Saudi Arabia



## mariyya (Jun 15, 2015)

Dear Friends

I am an Indian national and working as QC Manager in building materials manufacturing company and my salary is AED:8000. Have been working for last 11 months. I took the loand from FGB and Dunia FInance the total amount is AED 1 lac. I paid 4 months continuous EMI without any delay. Now I got the job in UAE with high salary.So I wanted to move to Saudi and I wanted pay the emi from Saudi. 
What should I do now??

Should I inform to bank that I am moving to Saudi and I will pay the EMI from Saudi??

Can I go to Indian on vacation without coming back to UAE and going to Saudi??

I do not want any bans and I do not want default the bank loan, I wanted to be honest and I would love to have bright future with GCC countries.

Please suggest me


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Pay off the loan then depart - when you leave your existing company there is a very strong chance that your company will inform the bank of your impending departure and they'll be all over you like a rash getting their dues paid off in full.


----------



## mariyya (Jun 15, 2015)

Helloo 

Thanks for the answer. I have the money to pay off the loan no need to ask this question.
Give some good answer. 

Can I pay the loan from Saudi Arabia?? By talking with bank and showing all the new job offer letter and related documents.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

See RED...



mariyya said:


> Helloo
> 
> Thanks for the answer. I have the money to pay off the loan no need to ask this question.
> Give some good answer. I did give "good answer"
> ...


----------



## mariyya (Jun 15, 2015)

That I can do but If I talk to bank about this I think that they may take this serious like this person is going to default the bank loan.
I do not know so many doubts are coming in my mind. If they say you should pay and go where ever you want then what is my situation?

Can I leave the country on vacation?? by getting the visa to Saudi new job and keep paying EMI's, will be there any issue??

UAE many ban me for 6 months I think


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Look at it from the bank's perspective - whilst you're in Dubai they have the option of taking drastic action in the case of defaulting on the loan.

Whereas, if the payments aren't kept up from overseas (and by that I include neighbouring countries) what recourse do they have - basically nothing.

If I was the bank, there would be no way I'd agree to knowingly allowing for receiving payments from someone who has left the country I'd insist on the loan being cleared in full.

The other question is whether there are any guarantees/guarantors involved in the loan - was your current employer even remotely involved in you getting these loans? If yes, then the bank may insist upon them ensuring you clear the debt prior to you having your existing UAE residency cancelled in order for you to obtain your KSA iqama.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

mariyya said:


> That I can do but If I talk to bank about this I think that they may take this serious like this person is going to default the bank loan. I do not know so many doubts are coming in my mind. If they say you should pay and go where ever you want then what is my situation? Can I leave the country on vacation?? by getting the visa to Saudi new job and keep paying EMI's, will be there any issue?? UAE many ban me for 6 months I think


Why are you asking for advice when you already know what you want to do? If you leave and don't come back, your current employer will report you as an absconder. At some point in time, you will want to come to or travel through the UAE and you may find yourself in trouble with the authorities here. If you have the money, as you say you do, pay the loan off and leave with a clean slate and start again.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> Why are you asking for advice when you already know what you want to do?


Probably because when they eventually get someone to give them the advice that, whilst wrong, is the one they're looking for - then they have the excuse 'someone else advised me wrongly' and feel justified in their already having decided upon the wrong move.


----------



## mariyya (Jun 15, 2015)

Actually I am searching the way to be safe by getting the new job in Saudi by keep paying EMI from Saudi, Thats y taking suggestions through that I can get some idea.

No guarantees were there for the loan, Only submitted simple documents.

Ok thank you.


----------



## mariyya (Jun 15, 2015)

Thanks for your patience.

If I do not pay the loan when I work in Saudi they can catch me there itself right??
Nobody involved as guarantors in my loan I just submitted simple documents.
One more question Can I apply the visa while I am in India by going vacation from UAE??






LesFroggitts said:


> Look at it from the bank's perspective - whilst you're in
> 
> Dubai they have the option of taking drastic action in the case of defaulting on the loan.
> 
> ...


----------



## mariyya (Jun 15, 2015)

Forget about all the conversation before we had. Just answer the below following.

- Have you heard any bank that allow the expats by paying the loan from other country from which he did not take the loan?? How much chance is there to accept this condition by bank??

- What are the issue I may face if I left the country by going on vacation and do not come to UAE again while I have the visa and go to Saudi by getting new visa and keep paying EMI from Saudi??

Thanks for sharing your ideas. Give your best answers


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

mariyya said:


> Forget about all the conversation before we had. Just answer the below following.
> 
> - Have you heard any bank that allow the expats by paying the loan from other country from which he did not take the loan?? How much chance is there to accept this condition by bank?? No, banks want you to clear outstanding loans if you are leaving the UAE.
> - What are the issue I may face if I left the country by going on vacation and do not come to UAE again while I have the visa and go to Saudi by getting new visa and keep paying EMI from Saudi?? Saudi authorities will be reluctant to issue Saudi work visa whilst you still have valid UAE visa in your passport. Your absconding during holiday from UAE will be noted by immigration and will cause you problems if you ever set foot on UAE soil again
> ...


Answers have already been given in previous posts but to avoid doubt - simply look at the words in red above.


----------



## ReefPony (Jun 22, 2015)

It never ceases to amaze me how many "I need advice" topics quickly turn into "Just tell me that what I've already decided to do is fine."


----------



## mariyya (Jun 15, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Answers have already been given in previous posts but to avoid doubt - simply look at the words in red above.


 Ok thank you


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

No wonder most ex-pats get treated like criminals in regards to loans etc. when we have so many "trying to bend the rules" cases. 

Why do people come over here and think they can job-hop as they please? How about reading the contract before you sign it and think long-term rather than short-term.

Just pay off the bloody loan. Why did you take it without thinking about any consequences?


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

I see the OP has decided already to flee and work in Saudi Arabia, he/she just wants our re-assurance on that step.


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

..................


----------

